# Cooper d



## cystinosis (Jan 3, 2010)

im yhinking of buying NEW BMW MINI COOPER D
1 WAT THY LOKE 2 CAN U ORDER 1 WITH BUCKET SEATS
3 WAT THEY LIKE ON D
4 IS THE COOPER KIT EXPENSIVR


----------

